# Success with Relatives Permit :)



## mich81 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yey! My relatives permit came through today after only 2 and a bit weeks of it arriving at UK office. So pleased! 

Quick question if anyone can help. If I work voluntarily when I move to SA do I still need to apply for a work permit?


----------



## m-ram (Aug 12, 2011)

No. I am volunteering in Cape Town at the moment, and am here on a tourist visa. It does mean that you have to renew after your 90 days, though. You only need to have a work permit if you are going to be earning money. 

Saying that, a work permit is pretty hard to get, so if you are in a position to get one, you're probably as well to do so...

Miriam


----------

